# Do I need security clearance to find out what kind of a Bottom Bracket my bike has?



## James McDonald (Mar 12, 2004)

I have a Cannondale R600 CAAD4 from 2001 (European Model - Saeco decals)

I have looked everywhere on the Internet to find out what kind of a bottom bracket I need, since the stock cranks/bb (Cannondale/Shimano) apparently incorporate some kind of a creak-amplifying device that can only be turned off by tightening the crank bolts every half mile.

I have some Campy cranks that are older (1997) but are still usable, but I need the right bottom bracket for them.


WHAT ARE THE SPECS ON A 2001 R600?


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

*English 68 mm...*



James McDonald said:


> WHAT ARE THE SPECS ON A 2001 R600?


Any english threaded road BB should do.

Disclaimer: You mentioned that is a Euro frame. The specs for an American frame is english threaded. I can't be sure about a euro frame spec.


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

James McDonald said:


> I have a Cannondale R600 CAAD4 from 2001 (European Model - Saeco decals)
> 
> I have looked everywhere on the Internet to find out what kind of a bottom bracket I need, since the stock cranks/bb (Cannondale/Shimano) apparently incorporate some kind of a creak-amplifying device that can only be turned off by tightening the crank bolts every half mile.
> 
> ...


The specs for the Europe model:
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/01/ce/model-1RR6T.html

The specs for US model:
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/01/cusa/model-1RR6T.html

Your first step would be to determine if your frame is european or US spec. If the frame is a USA model you will need a 68mm x (109.5 for double or 118 for triple). If it really is a European model I would send an e-mail to [email protected] to see if you need the same Bottom Bracket or if you'll need to use a 70mm x (109.5 for double or 118 for triple). 

My guess would be the 68mm though.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Euro BB is the same. Use whatever the manufacturer of the crankset recommends for a 68mm English threaded shell.


----------



## James McDonald (Mar 12, 2004)

*You gotta love Cannondale riders*

Thanks for the helpful info. Now I just hope I can find one on EBay...


----------

